# WCG-TPU Team Captain's Christmas Giveaway! (3rd Edition)



## Norton (Dec 25, 2015)

*Hey Team,

  I did this the last 2 years and see no reason for NOT doing it this year too.* The senior management at my company remembered me at bonus time so I'm going to share some.

*What's the prize?*



Spoiler:  The prize (click me)



*- A $100 Paypal gift!*


The drawing will be held tomorrow evening- *Christmas Day**
*note- may opt to move to *Boxing* day depending on response
*Requirements/terms to qualify for the prize:*
* in order for your name to be drawn- you would need to be a member of this forum also (we will draw according to forum name so please post if WCG name is different)
*- Be an active WCG-TPU cruncher OR folder
- Joined the TPU crunching or folding Team at least 30 days ago
- Post in this thread**
* You can post as little as "Want" *or*...
- you can share a tale of giving that shows the spirit of the holidays
- share your crunching/folding plans for the new year
- potluck... post anything you want (within forum guidelines ofc)
*
- Winners will be chosen randomly using @theonedub's system (below):
*


Spoiler:  Random Drawing system provided by the theonedub



To ensure everyone gets a fair shake and to minimize any potential conflict of interest while maintaining the highest level of transparency- I have drafted a new way to draw winners. The system uses (3) members and works as follows:


> Originally Posted by The System
> Member 1: This member creates a list of all qualified participants usernames. This list is sent to Member 2.
> Member 2: Using the list of names, Member 2 will assign each entrant a unique number. A list of the usernames with the unique numbers is sent back to Person 1. The list of just the random numbers is sent to Member 3.
> Member 3: Member 3 has a list of just numbers. They use Random.Org or whatever random system to select which number wins a given prize. The list of winning numbers and the associated prize is then sent back to Member 1.
> ...


The system makes sure that there is no bias or other favoritism at play when winners are drawn. Winners are drawn based on a random number instead of usernames- where a possibility exists to redraw if that person doesn’t like who won, draw a friend, draw themselves, pass on new members, or skip doing a random drawing all together.
My hope is that this will alleviate any concerns about drawings and their legitimacy. If it works smoothly, I would like to see this become the new standard when conducting giveaways that have prizes donated by the community.
If there are any questions about this system, drop me a PM.


*Thank you for your contributions this year- you guys are AWESOME!!! 

Have a Wonderful Holiday!!!

*


----------



## stevorob (Dec 25, 2015)

I'm in. 

I'd like to put together another dedicated cruncher next year. Im not sure what platform but I'm sure it would be older tech. I have a few ideas.  

Would also like to try to earn at least another 5m points by the end of next year.


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 25, 2015)

Oh my God @Norton !!!! This is just frigging amazing brother!!!!!

Due to my recent luck winning the duel 6950's I going to opt out of this one. I don't want to be greedy and want to give some of the members that didn't win a chance of winning.

I just want to say that your just amazing man!!!!!!!!!!!!

You deserve a million of these:


----------



## 4x4n (Dec 25, 2015)

Thank you Norton for the generous Christmas prize   

I hope to have my new system going by the end of the weekend.  Asus x99M WS, Xeon E5 2683, 32gb DDR4. 

Will be 28 threads crunching away 24/7.


----------



## manofthem (Dec 25, 2015)

Just stopping to show my respect and appreciation to our Captain for his awesomesauce that he gives our freely!   

Not entering


----------



## HammerON (Dec 25, 2015)

Thanks Captain for another awesome giveaway

I have no plans for a new crunching pc sadly.  We are expecting our second child in February and so funds are tight. But the wife and I truly feel blessed
I am not entering the giveaway, just wanted to say thanks and to share a bit.
Merry Christmas crunchers!!!


----------



## Norton (Dec 25, 2015)

HammerON said:


> We are expecting our second child in February


That's awesome!!! Congrats!


----------



## manofthem (Dec 25, 2015)

HammerON said:


> We are expecting our second child in February and so funds are tight.



Congratulations sir, that's awesome!   I know that feeling all too well; our second just turned 1y/o this week. Super exciting but tight times lol


----------



## HammerON (Dec 25, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Congratulations sir, that's awesome!   I know that feeling all too well; our second just turned 1y/o this week. Super exciting but tight times lol





Norton said:


> That's awesome!!! Congrats!



Thanks guys!!!


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 25, 2015)

100 dollars is an offer not to be sniffed at

if qualifying credentials are required kindly refer to the attached






plans for next year are to run my
X 5670
2x X 5650
2 x E 5640
and E 5620

as long and hard as cash will permit.

the above  combinations will change, records will be broken and numbers,  along with cancer will be too crunched to funk.


----------



## kenkickr (Dec 25, 2015)

What the heck I'm in.  I could use it to build the system for my friend.  Thanks Norton!!


----------



## Norton (Dec 25, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> 100 dollars is an offer not to be sniffed at
> 
> if qualifying credentials are required kindly refer to the attached
> 
> ...



Sorry Bud- see below:



Norton said:


> - Be an active WCG-TPU cruncher OR folder
> - Joined the TPU crunching or folding Team at least 30 days ago



It's a promo for Team TPU (crunching or folding)

Thanks for contributing to the project though- the work is important regardless of where you hang your hat


----------



## theonedub (Dec 25, 2015)

Thanks for continuing the tradition @Norton. I'll enter to try and fund replacing all the fans in my main PC (looking at 13 Swiftech Helix fans).

Enjoy the Holidays, TPU


----------



## Deelron (Dec 25, 2015)

Sure, I'm in for the very generous giveaway, a little found cash towards replacing an older machine is always nice.


----------



## mjkmike (Dec 25, 2015)

Hi boy's n girl's 
Thank you Cap but count me out.
Hope you all the best team and have a great new year


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 25, 2015)

When i saw WCG i thought it was an open invitation.
Excuse my attemped gatecrash..


----------



## VulkanBros (Dec 25, 2015)

Norton - You show us the true spirit of TPU....and Christmas  -  Thank You 

Not entering - just showing my respect!


----------



## nolafotoknut (Dec 25, 2015)

What a wonderful gesture @Norton!  Just stopping by to say thank you for your generosity!!  I hope to complete a build in the near future and become part of the team!

MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Dec 25, 2015)

Merry Christmas to Team Tpu. My plans for the next year, thinking I may try and replace my single cpu rigs with multi cpu rigs. Oh i'm in. got me some idears.


----------



## PP Mguire (Dec 25, 2015)

Over on the Descendant forums there was a kid getting materials to build a rig to program before he goes off to college. He seemed a bit tight in funds like most teenagers so I went ahead and tossed a Xeon 2640 V0 and a Seagate 2TB drive his way to help move the build along. I believe he will be building it tomorrow actually so that makes me all warm and fuzzy inside  I enjoy giving during this time of year especially to those less fortunate than myself and I'm really glad to see others doing the same. Merry Christmas and happy crunching/folding guys.


----------



## hat (Dec 25, 2015)

Suppose I'll jump in... WCG username is hat_tpu

Future plans for WCG? Well, with what I'm capable of now, that's very limited... HW upgrades are few and far between for me. Meanwhile, in fantasy land, I'd love to build a super server featuring dual 18 core xeons, whatever amount of DDR4 2133 would be appropriate for tasks running on that many threads. I'd load it up with a nice 80+ platinum PSU, RAID1 SSD for OS, and a big RAID5 array for storage/media server purposes. It would feature a bluray drive (or many) so I can rip bluray discs into the media server, and with that monstrous processing power do some serious high level encoding in no time. Of course, WCG would be running on it... not sure what else I could do with processing power like that. In that event I'd be torn between Broadwell-E and a 6700k for my gaming rig. With that kind of heavy processing power on that server I wouldn't be concerned about multithreaded performance on my gaming rig, but it would still be handy for some games, and of course, WCG as well. Everything I currently have would likely be donated to the team in some sort of random giveaway.


----------



## Norton (Dec 26, 2015)

UPDATE!!!

We're going to go to tomorrow evening to give a few more folks the opportunity to opt in for a chance to win


----------



## Hugis (Dec 26, 2015)

Chuck me in the hat Bill  (if i meet the reqs that is)


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Dec 26, 2015)

I dont know if I am qualified to join but if I am, of course I want 

Been busy for the last couple of months hence couldnt really contribute to team

Next year, we are expecting our first baby  about end of Jan

I will be more busy by that time than now hence I couldnt really promise to crunch next year. Or maybe, just maybe, I will dedicate (full) for crunching while taking care of baby while I am on vacation.

Oh Merry christmas team.


----------



## t_ski (Dec 26, 2015)

Thanks Bill!  Count me in for this one 

If I win, I will use this to buy a small upgrade for my wife's laptop.  It's a decent laptop even though it's a few years old (Core i5 w/4 or 6GB, I can't remember), but I was thinking I could get her a SSD.  For what she has on it, a 120GB drive would be too small, and I'd think she could fill a 240GB drive soon.  A 480/512GB drive would suit her needs best, but is a little more than I should spend after all the other holiday shopping.  If I won this, I would easily after the balance for a nice drive.

 to everyone on the team!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 26, 2015)

Since you insist on giving it away, you can count me in.  I'm in the process of upgrading my son's system, or maybe to get a decent F@H GPU.


----------



## silentbogo (Dec 26, 2015)

Still slowly crunching away on my phone 
If it qualifies - count me in!


----------



## Norton (Dec 27, 2015)

*LAST CALL!!!*

We'll pick the winner in about 2 hours so TPU crunching/folding team members have until then to post in and get their names on the list


----------



## Nordic (Dec 27, 2015)

In before it ends


----------



## Recca29 (Dec 27, 2015)

count me in. need a new cpu after the i7-2600 disaster.


----------



## Norton (Dec 27, 2015)

*and the winner is.......*







*@hat* 
* you have 24 hours to claim- will redraw if not claimed within that time

*Congrats and thanks to everyone who participated! *


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Dec 27, 2015)

cute looking drummer 

Congrats to @hat 

and thanks to you captain for your generous giveaway


----------



## Recca29 (Dec 27, 2015)

congrats.


----------



## Hugis (Dec 27, 2015)

Grats @hat 

Cheers Bill


----------



## silentbogo (Dec 27, 2015)

Congrats to the winner!


----------



## hat (Dec 27, 2015)

YHPM Norton


----------



## 4x4n (Dec 27, 2015)

Congrats hat and thanks again for the great giveaway Norton


----------



## PP Mguire (Dec 27, 2015)

Yay congrats @hat.


----------



## yotano211 (Dec 27, 2015)

Wow another nice drawing, dammit, I could have put 25 or 50 to the contest drawing.


----------

